# Schleife in SQL?



## Solna (28. Okt 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich habe folgendes Problem: ich muss aus einer Tabelle alle Datensätze löschen, wo
artikel_nr "so und so" ist. Nur habe ich 31000 solche artikeln_nr, dessen Datensätze gelöscht werden sollen.
Die Artikeln_nr stehen in einer separaten Tabelle.

Wie kann ich im SQL Befehl etwas wie eine Schleife einbauen, oder geht das gar nicht.

Für einen Tipp werde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## ARadauer (28. Okt 2008)

mit einem inner select kannst du das lösen

..

delete from TabelleA where artikel_Nr in (Select artikel_Nr from tabelleB wehre blablalbalbaba)


----------



## Solna (28. Okt 2008)

Ich habe da noch größe,

Also artikel_nr und Größe,

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was ich mit dem zweten Parameter (Größe) machen soll....  

könntest du vielleicht noch genauer schreiben, bitte


----------



## HoaX (28. Okt 2008)

was willst du mit der größe machen?

egal was, es jetzt ein zu setzen sollte doch ein leichtes sein ...


----------



## Solna (28. Okt 2008)

Es ist so, dass es Artikeln mit dem selben Art_nr gibts, aber in verschiedenen Größen.
Und in Tabelle stehen Artikel und Größe. Das ist wichtig, weil
z.B. alle Datensätze von artikel nr 5000 gr 52 gelöscht werden sollen, und von artikel_nr 5000 gr 48 - NICHT.

Aslo, dann soll ich sagen, nimm mir aus der Tabelle Art_nr UND Größe und das genau geht nicht :bahnhof:


----------



## ARadauer (28. Okt 2008)

warum nicht?


delete from artikel where art_nr = 5000 and gr = 48


----------

